# Another Survival Story.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Hiker Survives 3 Months in Wilderness Following Bear Attack
http://news.yahoo.com/hiker-survive...ar-attack-231444721--abc-news-topstories.html

This one has a little mystery in it, the dog.....


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Survival*



readytogo said:


> Hiker Survives 3 Months in Wilderness Following Bear Attack
> http://news.yahoo.com/hiker-survive...ar-attack-231444721--abc-news-topstories.html
> 
> This one has a little mystery in it, the dog.....


I would eat my dog to survive. Louis & Clark ate a lot of dogs on their trip across the country and back.

You do what you have to do or you don't survive!


----------

